# Will 9x18 ultra ammo work in 9mm Luger chambered pistol?



## LATHEM (Dec 25, 2010)

I've tried doin my research and I can't get a definate answer from anywhere I know that the 9mm Luger is 9x19 and the 9x18 isn't the same size overall and stuff but everything looks like the same diameter so would it work in my p95? Any help would be greatly appreciated once again this ammo is the 9x18 ultra or 9x18 police NOT the 9x18 makarov thanks again guys.


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 25, 2010)

apparently bullet dia on ultra is .361 while the luger round is .355 to .356. dont think i would fire it in my 9x19


----------



## germag (Dec 25, 2010)

When in doubt, don't.

I'd say that it's a bad idea....it seems like there might be headspace issues.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 25, 2010)

nope - not gonna happen. it is a german round from late WW2 and the basis for the 9x18 makarov round.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9x18mm_Makarov


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 25, 2010)

if you need more info i can go pull my cartridges of the world book for ya.


----------



## LATHEM (Dec 25, 2010)

Actually I thought the 9x19 was bigger? If I put the two rounds side by side I know the 9x19 is longer and it actually looks a tiny hair wider. But thanks for the info guys can always count on your help!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 25, 2010)

It wont headspace correctly.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 25, 2010)

Short answer - no

You should only fire the cartridge for which your gun is chambered.  Doing otherwise is risking your gun, and your health, as well as the health of those around you.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 26, 2010)

for references purposes only -


----------



## usmc2112 (Dec 26, 2010)

*No*

headspace and bullet diameter issues.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Dec 27, 2010)

The 9mm Ultra was intended as a sort of magnum version of the 380 ACP.  Walther made a couple of different variations of pistol for the cartridge, some as recent as the 1980's.  The most recent was a locked breech pistol called the "Walther Ultra".  They were popular in some foriegn countries where the populace is prohibitted from owning "military" caliber firearms.


----------



## LATHEM (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks guys i just put the ammo up and locked it away or if anybody needs it ill give it to you if you come get it i have i think about 40 rounds of it.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2011)

Most autos head space on the case mouth..

Even to much roll crimp on a re-load will mess up bad.

Won't work.. period.


----------

